
Y Combinator CEO Faces the Crisis and His Critics - karimford
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/y-combinator-ceo-faces-the-crisis-and-his-critics
======
dang
I'll ask The Information if they'll unlock this article for HN readers, which
they sometimes have in the past:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20%22the%20information%22%20unlock&sort=byDate&type=comment).

Otherwise it's behind a hard paywall and therefore off topic here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

~~~
karimford
Thanks Daniel — do you think it is also worth seeing if they and perhaps some
other _important_ and _useful_ third-party news services are open to providing
a deal for YC SUS founders and companies?

